# Do I really have IBS?



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello all,A few GI Doctors have diagnosed me with IBS. However, the only symptoms I have are Nausea-which has caused loss of appetite & weight loss, and occasional D & C. Never severe like the cases I have read on this site. Of course I have certain anxiety/depression related to all of this.My primary care physician thinks there is something else going on, outside of IBS, but doesn't know what it is. IT has been going on for 16 months now.I feel like the GI doctors have given up b/c they can't find anything so they say I have IBS. But my symptoms are rarely like the posts I see on this site. Help.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I had used to have feelings of nausea on and off. I had tummy aches as a child and IBS as an adult.I was given a tricyclic antidepressant (Elavil) for pain and depression many years ago. My nausea went away! In fact I started to be hungry like everyone else.I have not heard of a tricyclic antidepressant being given for nausea. But I know my body needs it. I have had to watch what I eat and have been slightly overweight since using tricyclic antidepressants. Before that I was slightly underweight.I am on Prozac for another condition which is not a tricyclic antidepressant. It is called an SSRI antidepressant. It does not control nausea. I still need a low dose of a trycyclic antidepressant to control nausea. Now I take a low dose of Desipramine (Norpramin).These are the brand names of tricyclic antidepressant: Norpramin, Elavil, Pamelor, Tofranil, Asendin. Elavil is the strongest of these. At higher doses and for some people with lower doses it tends to cause C as a side effect. Norpramin probably has the least side effects and does not tend to cause C or D.Maybe a tricyclic antidepressant will work for you! If you try it and it does let us know! I have not suggested this before to anyone for nausea. I read a few of your posts on different Forums and decided to post this after reading them.Wishing you luck with finding something that works.


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for getting back with me. I was actually on Prozac for about 6-7 months after I first got sick. It helped with my depression related to being ill. After a while i went off it and gained 10 pounds!!!When I tried going on Prozac again when my anxiety/depression started getting bad again, my nausea got even worse, and I lost the 10 pounds again I gave up after a week and have been doing hypnotherapy for the passed month or so.I have a colonoscopy in Feb, and if that comes up blank (which I am suspecting it will) and I am not feeling well, I am thinking about trying another Anti-Depressant. I will ask my Doc about tryciclic. thanks for the reply


----------

